# Best Shot



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

JW what has been your best shot? Game doesn't matter. So far mine is a dove I shot some where in the range of 100-120 yds. with a .223. This is no BS it is ture. I was so surprised I made the shot I thought I'd share.
:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

My longest shot was a deer through the heart at 120 yards with my muzzleloader. It's hard to find anything much longer than that where I hunt. My most impressive shot, imo, was 50-60 yards on a deer at a full run away after being shot once by my dad. Got that one through the spine, came out his chest and made a nice red and yellowy goo out of his lungs. Oh, now I wish it where deer season again...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The prairie dog shooters should have a few good ones for us but my best IMO was a crow at 380yds with about a 12 mhr cross wind with my 250.

I've shot coyotes farther but they're allot bigger target.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Woa Phil, THAT would've been impressive to see!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine is actually 3 shots. We were walking a shelter belt for pheasants and I shot a nice rooster at the end of the belt. Then we crossed 100 yards across a stubble field to a low willow patch. The sky erupted into commotion. I shot another rooster, pumped my shotgun, and immediately shot my 3rd for the day. I limited out within minutes. That was a blast!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine would have to be the Double I got in my picture next to my name. Shot the first one about 10 yards with the shot gun, and then followed up on the other one with the .223 about 175 yard dead run. That was exciting!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats it only four people have amazing shots. No one else has any.
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparrow at 30 yards with a .22 iron sights.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I shot our rain gauge at about 35-40 yards with my BB gun when I was a kid. Smacked that sucker dead center. I couldn't sit down for a week. :-?


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, there is a difference between "good shots" and "lucky shots". My luckiest shot was this past deer season in KS. A doe and a button buck came busting out of a treeline about 90 yards away, running right to left. The youngster was running kind of weird and making a bawling sort of noise. I hollered out to my uncle, "is the little one wounded?" as we had heard shots a minute or so prior. He said it looked funny, like it was wounded. By this time, he was 150-160 yards away, so i took what i thought was a wing and a prayer shot at him. Head over *** later, i had placed that bullet square under the base of his skull and rolled him like it was nobody's business. Nevermind that i thought the crosshairs were in the vicinity of his chest...

Turns out it was a good cull, as he had been shot through one of his front shoulders.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

But he was still keeping up with mama, so he wasn't hurt TOO badly at the moment, but i doubt he would have lived through the winter.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> Sparrow at 30 yards with a .22 iron sights.


 Heck I got a balck bird at about 60 yards with .22 iron sights. I kinda have a nack for shooting.
:sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

yeah, well i shot a wolverine in alaska with a frickin 12 ga. cause it kept trying to eat my cousins, goooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhh.

seriously, dove, flying across, 22, about 30 yds. not completely **** luck, but mostly.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I had to figure how high it would hit cause its always been about 1 1/2 inches high at ten yards.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

neb_bo said:


> yeah, well i shot a wolverine in alaska with a frickin 12 ga. cause it kept trying to eat my cousins, goooooooossssssssshhhhhhhhh.
> .


Shocks.......Pegs...........Lucky.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

My best shots were two shots back to back. There were two young(smaller) prarie dogs on a mound. I was using my heavy barrel Remington 700 VS, and I scored two shots, two kills, at exactly 358 yards. That was Laser Rangefinder confirmed. Another shot I would like to share was on a coyote at 327 yards. It was so memorable because my dad missed the coyote at 100 yards. So I got steady sitting indian style, resting my Sako Finnlight 25-06(85 grain bullets) on Stoney Point Shooting Stix. My dad had already given up. He though that the coyote was as good as gone. But I kept following the yote in my Bushnell Elite 4200 scope and I kept whispering "if he stops, I'm taking a shot,"; Well, Just before he got over the rim of a small canyon to be out of sight, he decided to stop and look back at the noise(Foxpro). I took a shot, 327 yards, and what was more awesome is that the yote never even took a half-step. He fell dead right where he stood. And the bullet struck in the rear of the rib cage; away from the heart and lungs. That shows how much killing power the 25-06 is capable of delivering at that range. That shot was Laser Rangefinder confirmed. I am glad to share my most memorable times afield with you guys.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

One of my best/most memorable shots were when I was coyote calling with some buddys and 2 came in. The first one stopped, turned took 2 steps and I decided to let him have it..........probably only about 125 yards. Then I rechambered quick and took a bead on the second yote, running 90 deg angle from me at about 150 yards, and nailed that one too. 2 shots, 2 kills, and my hunting partners didn't even have time to pull the trigger.....


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Semi-auto 22LR. Hit a bobcat twice (that's two of two, if you were wondering) while I was walking, and the bobcat was running. Both shots were fired from the hip. :thumb:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Last fall: Doe through the front shoulders @ 515yds, doe, in behind the nose, out between the ears 493yds (on purpose, called and witnessed), both with my 270Win. Ranges measured with Leica Geovids.

Winter: A coyote @ 300yds off of a mono-pod.

This spring/summer. Two young of the year prairie dogs off of the same mound @ 490yds, 2 shots, no sighters, again measured with the Geovids.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

i got a groundhog this summer at 380 w/ my ruger 25-06


----------

